# Oliva Series V Special V Figurado Cigar Review - Good, not Great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Being a fan of anything Oliva I couldn't pass these up when I saw a 94 rated (CA) Serie V internet special at $4.90 a stick. These are very well ...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Special V Figurado Cigar Review - Good, not Great


----------

